

Does Mark Zuckerberg Really Deserve All That Money? - Capricornucopia
http://www.alternet.org/visions/154500/does_mark_zuckerberg_really_deserve_all_that_money/

======
paulhauggis
I don't like the tone of this article. Does he really deserve the money? It's
not for you to say.

Now, you could make the same claim they are making about anything: We all use
tools and technology created by people before us.

Does that mean we somehow don't deserve our success any less?

alternet.org should be giving all of the ad revenue to the people that really
deserve it.

------
bigfish24
Sure he does! But he should also be humble which reminds me of the quote, "we
stand on the shoulder of giants."

------
ausername
this could be said about most filthy rich people - they're all over rated.

